

INFOGRAPHIC: A world of languages – and how many speak them - akaasjager
http://www.scmp.com/infographics/article/1810040/infographic-world-languages

======
unhammer
I like how that little ball in the upper left includes a thin strip of the 1.1
billion (!) people whose data was not included in the study :-)

